# Why Do................



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do members, new and old, keep dragging up old threads, that are sometimes 4/5/6 years old, and sometimes replying and asking questions to the O p's 


Start a new thread that asks the pertinent questions :wink2:


tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos were all on the same merry-go-round.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mainly because old members, except me of course, 00 tell them to search or post a link to the thread. Then again maybe the old thread headings were simpler to understand. We always get someone saying not that topic again, although we have seen a lot of longer serving members are no longer with us.

cabby


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It does not matter how you get your question across on this forum, keep asking them and you will always get good advice. 

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> It does not matter how you get your question across on this forum, keep asking them and you will always get good advice.
> 
> Dave


Thank's... What should the tyre pressures be on my Hymer?..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

50 psi fronts and 60 psi rears.

Ray.
or was it the other way round.??


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Come on Ray, you should know better by now. Before we can give you an answer we need to know a lot more info, like what you weigh and whether you travel fully gassed up. Pics a tyre would be useful. :grin2: 
DavidL


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We also need a picture of the dog so everyone can give a definitive answer


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> We also need a picture of the dog so everyone can give a definitive answer


Err what's Sandra to do with this, Are you implying the tyres on the passenger side need more air.. Hurrumph!.

ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I have read this before

Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> We also need a picture of the dog so everyone can give a definitive answer


Well you have a picture of mine

He will love you

Or around the van

He will hate you 
Like you to death 
Or attack

Now I'm wondering

Which I'd prefer

Wondering

You my Gemmy are an enigma

Nevertheless less you are mygemmy

Don't waste your breath

You remain my Gemmy

Furious though you may be
I'd send a kiss
To make it worse

But I'm on quick post

But you are safe

I have a guy that I would never leave, fifty years

He is still special

But I can still keep an eye out

What was it you called me

A couger

I really wish

Sandra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You my Gemmy are an enigma

Nevertheless less you are mygemmy

Don't waste your breath

You remain my Gemmy

Sandra[/QUOTE]

Not another Genny thread !!!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe because they can't find new posts

I struggle

So does it really matter?

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

charlieivan said:


> You my Gemmy are an enigma
> 
> Nevertheless less you are mygemmy
> 
> ...


Not another Genny thread !!!!!![/QUOTE]

No
It's a Gemmy

Mind you I have a Genny

But Gemmy will be pissed off

No point

I'm here to stay

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But if you put them on backwards it's more convenient isn't it, then the buttons don't matter, and the jam is a better shade of blue, but you do have to wary of the bogie man, on some sunny February mornings after 11:59, up until 12:01, difficult I know, but what else can a bean tin do these days? what with the price of milk and eggs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

S'Okay, I found me meds >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am sure I have seen the OP's topic before.

Why do we have to repeat topics when there is already a thread to add to?:wink2::laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Quite simple, it might have been a long time ago and there may well have been an improvement and no one has posted that, as the pertinent thread had ended a couple of years ago say.
Plus the member asking may not know what it is properly called and found nothing with a search.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will youjust cut some slack

We are not all so savvy with the Internet

Doesn't mean we are not experienced travellers

Cool
Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Some of us have poor memories and need things to be reinforced/repeated several times before it clicks.

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do they mean me > >


----------

